# Faith killed a bunny this morning



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i know, it's in their nature...

we saw a bunny under a shrub last night on our walk, and it ran off when she stuck her nose under there.

this morning, she was all excited about the same shrub. i looked and didn't see anything there. but, a bit later, she trotted back to me with a dead bunny hanging from her mouth... :yuck:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like shes related to Janis's boy... she has to watch him like a hawk..


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

this makes two birds and a bunny... she's so proud of herself too when she brings them back to me and i'm usually screaming my head off at her (as in Drop it! Drop it!).


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bunnies are a weekly thing here at my house......


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

YUP!!! I too know it is nature but it always upsets me so much.

I think Sampson has gotten five this year, all babies. Seriously, I turn my back for just a minute and he manages to find them.

He does not want to play with them. Sadly I witnessed two of the actual killings and he was NOT playing.

Faith and Sammy must both have a very high prey drive!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i am not sure whether it was a "kill" or not today. when i first saw her with it, she was flipping it around in the air like she does to her toys. she wasn't trying to eat it.

i know, it upsets me a ton too.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe...poor bunny. When I read the thread I was hoping it was like when Rachel killed her duck. She probably thought she was bringing you a present....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sammy doesn't eat them either. The last one he killed, my hubby was out back mowing and I was out front watering. I had only been out front about 20 minutes, went out back and there was Sammy under the tree with his "prize" laying right next to him. He was so proud! It was very dead and mangled but not eaten. I think he gets bored after they stop struggling...UGH! I get so upset, but it sure doesn't stop him!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I hate it too. Unfortunately I was supervising when the hooligans got a mouse last week and I got them to drop the poor thing. Well, I butted in before the deed was done and then I was in a real pickle. We have more varmints in the back yard since Finny is back in the crate during the day after he ate a big chunk of siding off the back of the house.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ours are squirrels but they don't get to catch them too often. But when they do you run cause you know if they caught a squirrel it had to be sick.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The other day Maggie came running in the house with this proud look on her face and everyone was chasing her, I knew she had something in her mouth so I kept saying "LEAVE IT" AND SHE WOULDNT OPEN THAT MOUTH... Finally she did and she had a live bird in her mouth ... Man that bird took off flying in the house... Boy did everyone go WILD............


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two have only picked up what the cats have left behind. I wish I could put the cats on lead. If the male didn't scream so much, I'd keep them indoors.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, they are a hunting breed and that prey drive will kick in with many of them, the key is to turn that prey drive around a bit by way of control over it with OB. But, since they are fur and feather and bred from beginning of time to hunt that drive is strong in many and all it takes is the movement of a small animal to kick it in.

To kill isn't really the job of the retriever, only to retrieve the kill is. But that prey drive gets the best of them sometimes.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

ooh poor bunny. My friend just told me that her lab, Pebbles, picked up a baby bunny on her walk, she carried it around for an hour, the poor thing was still alive, she very gently carried it in her mouth but would not drop it, my friend didn't know what to do...until her other lab got Pebbles all excited by trying to play with her and they then tore it up between them and ate it....uuuurgh, poor rabbit.


----------

